# Moving to Abu Dhabi- Keralite requesting residential area suggestions



## richie.s (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm from India and keenly considering a job offer with a financial institution in Abu Dhabi. My office would be located in the Khalidiya area. 

I request your advice on the areas close to the office that have a Keralite residential concentration.

I'm looking for localities with apartments within an annual budget of 70000 AED.


----------

